# New bow



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm looking for a bow to get into the sport of bow hunting. I have little expeirience with one but know the basics. I'm 13 and was wondering what do you think the best bow is for me. (Bow must be under $200)


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

I think you might want to up your dollar amount by about 100 dollars you can get some decent starter bows for around 300 dollars. As far as spending only 200 dollars I think your going to have to find a used bow that fits you. PSE used to make the spyder for around 200dollars but i dont know if they make it anymore.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

bust'em said:


> I think you might want to up your dollar amount by about 100 dollars you can get some decent starter bows for around 300 dollars. As far as spending only 200 dollars I think your going to have to find a used bow that fits you. PSE used to make the spyder for around 200dollars but i dont know if they make it anymore.


Ill agree, youll want to up your dollar amount a little bit so in 2 or3 years your not going back out and spending another $500 because your old bow took a dive or you just have more money now to get a better one. Ive learned the hard way several times, now its do it right on the first try


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you for the recomendations. I'm going to my local taxidermy tommarow to find the one thats best for me.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Copper33 said:


> Thank you for the recomendations. I'm going to my local taxidermy tommarow to find the one thats best for me.


Huh? Taxidermist?

Anyhow, good luck on finding a bow, just remember to get one thatll last you, even as you grow into.

:beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, after having three sons I look at this a little different. If you blow all your money now, you will not have any next year, or the year after. At 13 this bow will not last long for you. My recommendation is get a used bow. You will get more for your money letting you save for a better bow when your 15 or 16. That depends more on your growth than your age. It doesn't make sense to blow a lot of money now if your growing fast. People do that at different ages. I was six foot one inch in the eighth grade (but then I was also 23 years old  ). I'm pulling your leg.  
I guess what I am saying is let your growth be your guide. If your growing fast don't spend much. If you think you will be about the same height in three years buy a better bow. Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Plainsman. I 100% Agree. By when i'm 14 or 15 i'll be able to use a heavier pull weight. By the way, my taxidermest is also a archery shop . Thanks everybody!


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

keep in mind alot of the new bows today have around seven inches of draw lenght ajustment. And you also can get more adjustment by changing the lenght of the string and buss cable. But I still agree with plainsman buy a used bow that fits you. Just in case you decide you not really interested in the sport of archery.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

bust'em said:


> keep in mind alot of the new bows today have around seven inches of draw lenght ajustment..


7inches????? That doesnt sound right, mine Switchback adjusts 1.5 inches


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Browning Hypermax cam have 10" of draw length adjustment, the diamond edge has 10" of draw length adjustment. the parker side kick has 10" of adjustment, And the parker buckshot Outfitter has 10" of adjustment,the Reflex Pro hawk has 9" of adjustment. There alot of room their for a growing boy or girl , most of them range from 18" to 28" I dont think you"ll out grow that none to quick. All of these bows range in price from about $250 to $350 complete package sights,quiver and arrow rest. Its probably close to the price you'll pay for a good used bow.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I would also recommend going to your archery shop and others around and buy a used bow. You can get one all set up for around $300 or less. Trade in's happen all the time.

Because if you are that young....the bow you buy now will not fit you when you are a senior in high school.

Another reason for not spending a big amount on a bow at that age is when you get older (high school, college) you might not have as much of time to get away to hunt like you would want to. Night classes, sporting events, social events, chasing tail, etc. So your investment is sitting in the closet. Just something to think about.

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

I Agree with him a used bow with adjustments is the way to go i am 30 have bean at this for 18 years and am on my 4th bow i just last year got one that has fixed cams the one i had before that i got in 1998 and before that 1990 so a bow if taken care of and tuned right will outlast most cars but you will change allot in the next couple years if you are 13 now you will prob outgrow anything you buy within the next two years find a decent used bow and dump your money int the extras they will add up and cost more than a bow but they are interchangable i have had the same releise quiver peepsight and rest for the last 10 years peepsite is actualy 15 years old move it from bow to bow and it makes it cheeper to just need a bow to upgrade than everything


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Go to an archery shop and find out what your draw length is and how much weight you can pull.
Then go to Archery talk classifieds or ebay for that matter, even the local classifieds like bisman online. $200 will buy you a fine first bow with everything on it! Make sure that it has planty of draw legth adjustment as you are going to be growing a bunch.

You don't have to go with the big name bow companies either, bows by Darton, Pearson,Parker, Alpine, Reflex, Browning,Bear, PSE and others all will make a fine bow for you. Parker has a buckshot bow I believe, it has like a 17-28" draw adj. without a need for a bow press. And when you get stronger for $50 they will send you a new set of limbs for it!
Here's a place to start, good luck!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=100


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks everybody. I really appreciate it. I couldnt find what I was looking for at my local archery store so i'm going to try dicks sporting goods to see what they have.


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

Do you guys know anything about the Genesis Camo bow? That's the only thing I can find for me because i'm not ready for a 60 pound peak weight but im way past 25 pound peak weight. This is a 25 peak weight which is really easy for me, but it's the only thing i can find. Any recomdations? :eyeroll:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Copper33 said:


> Do you guys know anything about the Genesis Camo bow? That's the only thing I can find for me because i'm not ready for a 60 pound peak weight but im way past 25 pound peak weight. This is a 25 peak weight which is really easy for me, but it's the only thing i can find. Any recomdations? :eyeroll:


You will definately want something more than 25lbs of draw weight. Figure out what you can pull back easily then get a bow that has that weight as its minimum. For example, if yo ucan pull back 40lbs very easily, then get a bow with a draw weight that can be adjusted from 40lbs to 50lbs or if you can pull back 50lbs easily,go with the bow that adjusts from 50-60lbs. Get my drift?

You will easily grow into that peak weight very soon after getting your bow. If you can get one with more adjustment than 10 pounds, go with that.

Bustem, Sorry I wasnt questioning you, I just cant believe a bow will adjust 10 inches!!


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

I wasnt upset no need to be sorry.  I just wanted Copper 33 to know what was avalible If he did decide to buy a new bow instead of a used one. Just my opinion though, I really like the Diamond edge bow for kids or ladies. The draw length adjusts form 18" to 28" and the draw weight adjusts 40 to 50 lbs. I have shot this bow with my son, its shoots really nice. Diamond claims this bow produces speeds up to 298 fps. And 50 lbs is enough to kill a deer with with the proper arrow and broadhead. This bow complete package sells for under $300. Not a bad deal in my opinion.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

i agree with all of the above. you should stay with a good used bow. some older bows have a 15 pound adjustment instead of 10. if it has machined aluminum cams on it you can get about any draw length you need and change it later. if cams are of plastic or pewter you have to change the whole cam and then usually string and cables too. i don't remember exactly who but either bear or browning used to make a bow that adjusted from approx 20" to 31 inch and poundage from 25 or 30 up to around 50. but don't hold me to those numbers it was quite a while ago. i would say get one with interchangeable let off modules so you can adjust the length of draw. your local archery shop guy can adjust the string and cables to fudge the poundage a little if you need a little more or less.

last thing is your shop may have a combo package with bow, 6 arrows, sights, and rest.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

one more thing if you planning to hunt with it then get something like mentioned in any of the above. but if your just want something to start shooting with, strictly as in targets nothing alive. then you should look into a mathews genesis. you, your baby sister, and your father can all just pick it up and shoot it. it FITS ALL. it's just not for hunting. and you should be able to find a used one.

just something to think about. and good luck.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I bought my son a genesis when he was four years old. At first he just played slinging arrows. Now at 7 1/2 I put on an ultra noc and got him a release and a single sight pin. after 2 days he can consistantly hit the block target at 15 yards.

The genesis is a good starter bow but by no means is it a hunting bow. The genesis is to learn technique and gain some muscle memory. From the sounds of it you are beyond the genesis stage.

My buddy bought a Parker Phoenix 34 from the bargain cave yesterday for $234.00 retail is 599. But by the time he outfitted it with a rest, sight, stabilizer and arrows he was in for 500 dollars plus.

Good luck with archery it's rewarding.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

bust'em said:


> I wasnt upset no need to be sorry.  I just wanted Copper 33 to know what was avalible If he did decide to buy a new bow instead of a used one. Just my opinion though, I really like the Diamond edge bow for kids or ladies. The draw length adjusts form 18" to 28" and the draw weight adjusts 40 to 50 lbs. I have shot this bow with my son, its shoots really nice. Diamond claims this bow produces speeds up to 298 fps. And 50 lbs is enough to kill a deer with with the proper arrow and broadhead. This bow complete package sells for under $300. Not a bad deal in my opinion.


When you adjust the length, do you have to change out cams and strings? With my Switchback, there is a small pin that stops the string at a certain length that can be adjusted to 3 different settings


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

Awwwwwwww.......Dang.......My archery store told me "You dont look like you can pull a 40". Sooooo they recomended the genesis. I was hoping to use it for Small game like rabbit and turkey. Apperently, the thing that told me to get it was i was reading the reviews on cabela's site and people were saying "My son filled all his tags this year!!!! He got a huge 8 point whietail buck!". I said this has all the power I need then. So I ordered it from my archery store....Dang. I should of waited. Here's the site if you want to read the reviews.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... tid=416322


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

No, the the adjustments can be made with the same cams and same string. Find a dealer near you and go check them out Cabelas also sells this bow. Copper 33 did they even let you try to draw a bow at 40lbs? If not I would'nt be going back there ever again thats poor customer service, if you ask me. I wouldnt buy anything without shooting it first anyhows. Too bad you didnt order from Cabelas you could of sent it back.100% satisfaction.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Copper I feel bad for you. You did your research and got some bad advice. I am attaching a website that tells about the Genesis. The max poundage is 25. I don't know a state that allows hunting with a 25 pound draw wt bow. If you have never shot, the genesis will be a great learner bow. Realize there is no let off so you will be drawing 25 and holding 25 which isn't much but will help your muscles to get used to archery. IF you want a bow to hunt with look at the Parker line that grow with you.

http://www.bowhuntingstuff.com/product/ ... o_Bow.html


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

Their's one more problem, I ordered it from my archery store so i'm not sure if i can return it. And my minimum peak weight for hunting in new york is 35 pounds (Even in the specs for this bow, they said it packs poundage the same as a 35 pound recurve). Man, they just convinced me that this is what I need. I suppose I might wait till Christmas to get another. Thanks for all your support guys! Maybe I can return it and order something else, But not from them, the only othe thing they offered was a 30 pound peak weight that was $399.00 Double my price range. Anyways thanks guys!


----------

